# Do you Believe Russia Hacked the US election, Round 2



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys!  As I'm sure you guys remember, last January we discussed the government allegations that Russian hackers had interfered in the 2017 US election that put Trump in the Oval Office. In case you missed that, you can find it here. There was a poll at the top of the discussion, and most Tempers (myself included) indicated in it that they found the evidence offered by the US government to not be enough.

Well, the most concrete explanation yet has come out. In this article, TheIntercept claims to have come into ownership of an NSA document outlining a Russian government assault on a vendor of US voting services. It alleges that the cyber attack is known to have come from the Russian government, and not from free spirited hackers as suggested by Russian President Vladmir Putin.

I think it is also worth noting that an arrest has been made relating to the leaking of classified information to a "News Outlet". TheIntercept was not specifically named, but the way the affidavit of the arrest describes the News Outlet contacting the NSA about the story beforehand does line up with how the article describes the NSA was contacted by them.

In light of this, what do you now think about the Russian hacking allegations?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

Can we not? Please.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 6, 2017)

I wouldn't exactly call it "hacking the election", since it was just digging up dirt on one of the candidates. While it may have affected the results somewhat, it's only because some voters saw Hillary's true character. And because people like Trump for some reason.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jun 6, 2017)

evandixon said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it "hacking the election", since it was just digging up dirt on one of the candidates. While it may have affected the results somewhat, it's only because some voters saw Hillary's true character. And because people like Trump for some reason.


Agreed, but this article isn't about the DNC email leaks at all, it's about the Russians targeting a vendor of electronic voting services.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

I see that people are going to drag this ad nauseum. Just another day, I guess.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 6, 2017)

Do I believe they hacked the election? No. Did they try? Maybe (not sure). Is it a big deal? No.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 6, 2017)

no


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

Do we really need two threads for the exact same freaking topic? Just go post the recent news over on the original thread. Probably more people will see it there than here as there are quite a few people still watching the original thread.


----------

